# My 1st Attempt at a Real Aquarium



## Freak4ink (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm New to the world of Aquariums, I recently graduated to a 55gal from a 10Gal, I got the Tank for free, Built the stand, Placed Sand Bedding, Rock, and Decor setup shown cost me less than 200 bucks to set-up.

Tank with Stand Frame









Pool Filter Sand Added (Missed the part about washing sand so took and couple water changes and filtering to get cleared up)









Stand Fitted with paneling









Stand Wrapped with Paneling and Painted









Trim, Rocks and other Decor Added









Cichlids added


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Could you get a pic with the lights on? Might want to put a door on the front.


----------



## Freak4ink (Jan 2, 2013)

The lights are on, lol just a crappy camera, Im no photographer lol and I thought about doors but liked the open look.


----------



## Freak4ink (Jan 2, 2013)

Heres another pic of the inside of the tank still a little crappy but taken with a diffrent phone


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks nice! Not really my style but you made it look good.


----------



## Freak4ink (Jan 2, 2013)

TYVM :thumb:


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I like it, kind of resembles my set up. What is your stocking list?


----------



## Freak4ink (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife and I actually bought 6 African Cichlids from Walmart of all places in a "Assorted African Cichlid Tank" so where not sure as to the exact species we think they are mostly Mbuna from Malawi, We have 6 now eventually want 6 more and i'm wanting to place either a Elipsifer Eel in with them, or If they can get along with Kuhli Loaches about 3, The loaches are much cheaper than the Eel and I'm scared the Eel will escape, i'm trying to do my research but it's hard because there are so many mixed reviews on fish compatibility....


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

Freak4ink said:


> My wife and I actually bought 6 African Cichlids from Walmart of all places in a "Assorted African Cichlid Tank" so where not sure as to the exact species we think they are mostly Mbuna from Malawi, We have 6 now eventually want 6 more and i'm wanting to place either a Elipsifer Eel in with them, or If they can get along with Kuhli Loaches about 3, The loaches are much cheaper than the Eel and I'm scared the Eel will escape, i'm trying to do my research but it's hard because there are so many mixed reviews on fish compatibility....


I'm no saint but that made me cringe a little. Good luck with your fish.

Your new to aquariums so I have to ask did you cycle the tank? I know its suspensful to get a new tank but if it wasn't cycled properly it could become stressful quickly.


----------



## Freak4ink (Jan 2, 2013)

My brother in law actually help me cycle it, he has a few tanks and helped me get the ph lvls right, I know walmart would make someone cringe however I figured if I put walmart fish in and they all died it wouldnt be as bad than if I had bought more expensive fish from a pet store and they all died, like I said though I am new to all of this and atm its extremly overwhelming so any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

The best advice would be to keep reading and ask questions. Keep your brother in law handy. What kind of fish does he keep? There isn't really anything wrong with hybrids its just frowned upon that they get into pure breed lines. All that matters is your happy with them.

What kind of filtration are you running?


----------



## Freak4ink (Jan 2, 2013)

He's got gourami's and convicts that I know for sure not sure exactly whats in his others tanks, as far as filtration im running 2 AquaTechPower Filters 30-60 the hanging kind.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

looking good!! Your rocks look like mine are they chunk of gannet? on and please throw that old camera away LMAO does you no justice looks great!!


----------

